# 10 Year Wedding Anniversary Presents......Tin/Aluminum?!?!



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi

We are going to a close friends 10-year anniversary party and want to give them a really relevant gift. Struggling to come up with a good idea so thought you lovely ladies on here would be able to help with some fabulous ideas  

Thanks

S xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

How about a rose plant   they do them from the year of their wedding etc 

www.classicroses.co.uk   This is peter beales roses is a fab rose grower and you can order online

/links


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Why not keep with the theme of the year and give them something made from,
here is a link to a site that has gifts made from Cornish tin, i believe it was the last place in England to have mined tin.

http://www.croftytin.co.uk/index.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Kay


----------

